# Zum Haus gabs nen Teich



## TIS (1. März 2012)

Zuerst natürlich ein "Hallo und guten Tag an alle", verbunden mit der Beichte, von Teichen keine Ahnung zu haben.

Wir haben mit dem Haus einen Garten samt Teich übernommen.
Als erstes daher vielleicht die Daten:

Teichfläche: 6,5m x 4,5m = 29,25qm
rundherum eine flache Uferzone von ca. 30cm Tiefe und innenliegend mehrere Plateaustufen bis zu einer Tiefe von 1,80m.
Die geschätzte Wassermenge liegt daher bei 27-31.000 Litern

Bepflanzung ist vorhanden, sowohl in der Uferzone, als auch tieferliegend, teilweise mit Planzkörben.
Fische sind auch vorhanden, ca. 10-15 Goldfische, ca. 20 __ Moderlieschen und ein Koi (wurde vom Vorbesitzer beim Leerfischen vergessen).
Das Ufer ist mit Ufermatten ausgekleidet und ansonsten Kies als Substrat verwendet.

Besagter Vorbesitzer hat auch die gesamte Teichtechnik mitgenommen, Angaben sind nicht bekannt.
Es existiert neben dem Teich in ca. 1m Höhe ein Podest, auf dem früher die Filteranlage stand und von wo aus ein Bachlauf zurück in den Teich gespeist wurde.

Der Tipp des Vorbesitzers war nur: "Hol dir was von Oase, die sind gut."

Bedenkt man das vorhandene Wasservolumen so landet man danach ja beim OASE Teichfilter Biotec Screenmatic Set 40000?

Nun habe ich mich dazu einige Zeit jetzt im Forum belesen und finde die Variante, selbst einen Filter zu bauen auch sehr interessant, jedoch fehlt mir dazu schlichtweg die Zeit (am Haus muss auch noch etwas gemacht werden).
Und da der Teich ja bereits vorhanden ist und auch mit dem so langsam einsetzenden Frühling schneller Handlungsbedarf besteht ist die Frage, ist oben genanntes Set eine vernünftige Sofortlösung, oder gibt es eventuell kostengünstigere Alternativen (da wir Kinder haben, haben wir uns erstmal um einen vernünftigen Teichzaun gekümmert).

Ich habe auch schon über gebrauchte Filter- und Pumptechnik nachgedacht, jedoch fehlt mir der Sachverstand, Vollständigkeit und Funtkionsfähigkeit überprüfen zu können und überhaupt die Erfahrung, welcher Preis wofür angemessen ist.


Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für Eure ratgebenden Antworten.

Schönen Gruß
TIS


----------



## Christine (1. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo TIS,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns. Hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig.

Lies Dich erstmal schlau. In der Zwischenzeit machst Du mal ein paar Fotos für uns.

Bei dem Volumen und dem Besatz brauchst wegen der fehlenden Filteranlage nicht in Panik zu verfallen. 
Wenn Du kein Futter hinein wirfst, was Goldis und __ Moderlieschen bei einem eingefahrenen Teich nicht brauchen, dürftest Du da wenig Probleme haben.

Und wenn Du weißt, in welche Richtung die Reise mit dem Teich gehen soll, ist immer noch Zeit genug, nach der passenden Anlage zu suchen.


----------



## Ironm (1. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo TIS,

Nach deiner Teichbeschribung gehe ich davon aus, dass dein Teich gut gepflegt ist!

ich würde Dir entfehlen, dass du Dir erst mal Gedanken darüber machst, welche Art von Teich du in Zukunft betreiben möchtest.

Entscheidest du dich für einen naturnahen Teich, dann brauchst du Dir über den Filter keine Gedanken machen. Ausreichend Pflanzen würden dann für Sauerstoff und Nährstoffkunkurrenz für die Algen zuständig sein. 
Hierfür würde ich deinen Fischbesatz aber nicht weiter ausbauen. Auch musst du wissen, dass während des Jahres sicher zu verstärkten Algenwuchs kommen kann, der aber auch wieder im laufe des Jahres verschwindet. So weit ich weiß sind hier einige im Forum, die auch ohne Filtertechnik weitgehendst das ganze Jahr keine Algen im Teich haben.

Die Alternative:
Du willst immer auf dem Grund des Boden sehen können. Willst evt. auch deinen Fischbesatz noch weiter ausbauen...
Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle an eine Filteranlage denken.

Mir persönlich gefällt ein naturnaher Teich ohne Filteranlage bedeutend besser, aber das ist Glaubensache!

Grüße Marco


----------



## jolantha (1. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo Tis,
ich würde es auf einen Naturteich hinauslaufen lassen. Vielleicht kannst Du die Goldis noch verschenken. Wenn Du erst einmal mit einer Filteranage anfängst, kann das auf Dauer ganz schön teuer werden. Ich verbrauche ca 50.- Euro nur an Stron für meine 2 Filteranlagen und Sauerstoffspender. ( Sind nur Koi im Teich ) 
Wo bekommst Du denn Dein Wasser her, Leitung oder Brunnen ? Das ist dann auch noch eine Kostenfrage .


----------



## Springmaus (1. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

_hallo,

_:Willkommen2


und wo bitte sind die Bilder ????????????


----------



## Findling (1. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo Tis,

auch ohne Bilder kann ich sofort folgende Aussage treffen:

Wenn du keine zusätzlichen Fische einsetzt und die bereits vorhandenen Fische nicht fütterst wirst du auch kplt. ohne Filtertechnik klarkommen. Mein Teich hat ca. 17.000 L und läuft seit ca. 6 Jahren problemlos ohne jegliche Technik. 

Siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20919

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## TIS (1. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten bisher. Fotos folgen zum Wochenende, wie gesagt, am Haus ist auch noch was zu tun. 
Insofern werde ich es probieren, gänzlich ohne Technik auszukommen. 

Auf die Fische wollen wir, allein schon der Kinder wegen, nicht verzichten. Die freuen sich jedes mal wenn sie ihren jeweiligen Liebling entdecken 

Das heißt dann aber auch, dass ich den Bachlauf nicht nutzen werde und was die Pflanzen anbelangt noch aufrüsten muss.
Dann werde ich noch etwas in der riesigen Pflanzendatenbank stöbern.

Woher weiß ich eigentlich, welche Pflanzen den Winter schadlos überstanden haben und welche ich lieber, um Algenbildung vorzubeugen entfernen sollte?
Einfach die nächsten Wochen abwarten?

Schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Christine (1. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

die Pflanzen solltest Du erstmal beobachten, nur abfischen, was wirklich schmodderig ist. Wenn Du leicht dran ziehst und es zerfällt oder gibt nach, dann ist es hin.

Du kannst Dir ja eine einfach Bachlaufpumpe zulegen. Dazu brauchts nur Strom und Schlauch. Kostet auch nicht die Welt. Für weitere Tipps müssten wir aber mehr über den Bachlauf wissen.


----------



## Bebel (2. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo

Bei 10-15 Goldfischen und 20 __ Moderlieschen, wirst Du auch ohne den Zukauf von Fischen bald sehr viel mehr Fische im Teich haben. Beide Arten sind* sehr !!!* vermehrungsfreudig. Da bleibt es nicht lange bei der Anzahl. Insbesondere die Goldfische solltest Du ohne Filteranlage doch besser verschenken. 

Goldorfen haben eine ähnliche Farbe vermehren sich aber nicht so schlimm, sind vielleicht die bessere Alternative wenn der Teich ohne Technik laufen soll.

LG Bebel


----------



## Suse (3. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Goldorfen vermehren sich vielleicht nicht so schlimm wie Goldfische, 
aber immer noch sooo doll,
das die bei uns nach einem Jahr zu 45 waren (angefangen mit 5).
Die sind ALLE rausgeflogen (ein Nachbar hat ihnen ein neues "Heim" gegeben)
Und die Fangaktion war ein ganz schöner Akt.


----------



## CityCobra (3. März 2012)

Suse schrieb:


> Goldorfen vermehren sich vielleicht nicht so schlimm wie Goldfische,
> aber immer noch sooo doll,
> das die bei uns nach einem Jahr zu 45 waren (angefangen mit 5).


Ich wäre froh wenn sich unsere vermehren würden.
Wir hatten vor rund 4 Jahren 5 Stück eingesetzt, und bei der Stückzahl ist es bis jetzt auch geblieben.
Gewachsen sind die Goldorfen schon deutlich, nur könnten es ein paar mehr sein.
Auch die Modderlieschen vermehren sich nicht wirklich, liegt aber wohl an den Orfen.
Ich muss mal zählen ob die 5 Bittlerlinge noch vollzählig sein.
Macht es Sinn ein paar __ Shubunkin noch einzusetzen, oder ist das keine gute Idee?
Vielleicht besorge ich noch ein paar Goldorfen, oder welche Sorten würden sich mit denen im Teich vertragen?
Hinzu füttern möchte ich nicht, die Fische sollen den Teich sauber halten, und sich von dem ernähren was im, am und über dem Teich ist.


----------



## Suse (3. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Vielleicht sind Deine Orfen zufällig nur Jungs oder nur Mädchen, 
dann wird es mit dem Zuwachs nicht so gut klappen...


----------



## Bebel (3. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hi

Ich habe seit 4 Jahren, 5 Goldorfen und 5 Blauorfen und da hat sich noch nichts getan in Sachen Vermehrung (Gott sei Dank). Ich habe bisher auch noch nicht gehört,dass die sich in dem Maße vermehren wie in Deinem Teich. 

Entweder hast Du besonders gute Bedingungen oder sexuell hyperaktive Fische 

LG Bebel


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo TIS,
grundsätzlich ist es richtig, dass ein Teich auch ganz ohne Filter gut laufen kann.
Man muss ein paar Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen und hat mehr Pflanzen zu pflegen.
Dazu hätte ich Anfangs auch geraten; erst mal alles ohne Technik weiterlaufen lassen.

Nachdem deine Kinder nun schon ihren Lieblingsfisch gefunden haben, wollen die auch füttern.
Dann ist es schnell vorbei mit dem Naturteich und es ist nur noch ein grünes etwas.
Wenn man Freude an diesen vermehrungsfreudigen Fischen hat, werden es schnell mehr.

Der Vorbesitzer hatte ja wohl auch Koi in dem Teich und der wurde dann ordentlich gefiltert.
Da du aktuell keine Zeit für einen Eigenbau hast, sollte es ein gebrauchter erst mal tun.
Der lässt sich in 1-2 Jahren auch noch gut verkaufen, wenn man weiß wo die Reise hingeht.
Die OASE sind ganz gut für den Anfang geeignet, da sie alles drin haben und wartungsfreundlich sind.
Bei der Größe würde ich dann auch schon auf den von dir angesprochenen gehen.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Suse,
kann das nicht aber ggf. auch daran liegen, das die bei Euch wegen der Koi ausgiebig gefüttert werden ? 
Ich denke die Vermehrungswut kann man durchaus durch moderates füttern etwas eindämmen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## TIS (4. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*



Springmaus schrieb:


> und wo bitte sind die Bilder ????????????



So, habe die ersten Bilder in meinem Album hinterlegt.
Sieht zwar alles noch etwas kahl aus, aber das wird sich in den nächsten Wochen auf jeden Fall noch ändern.


----------



## TIS (4. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

@ Jörg
Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.
Habe schon überlegt, wie wir die Kinder vom Füttern abhalten können, ist ja nicht so, das sie ständig füttern wollen und dürfen, sondern lediglich ne kleine Hand voll am Samstag- oder Sonntagmorgen.
Ich werde also noch mal in mich gehen und das Für und Wider abwägen.

Danke und schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Servus Thomas,
erst einmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
Ich habe mir gerade Deine Bilder im Album angesehen.
Dabei möchte ich 2 Sachen ansprechen.
Worüber ich am Teich nicht glücklich wäre, das ist der Entenbesuch.
Diese netten Gesellen werden Dir regelmäßig Eine UW Pflanzen und auch Uferpflanzen
abmähen. 
Der andere Punkt ist - am Rand ist bei Dir eine Ufermatte verlegt - oder?
Hast Du schon kontrolliert ob eine saubere Kapilarsperre gemacht wurde.
Zu den Fischen, ich würde mich auf die __ Moderlieschen konzentrieren - die sind Pflegeleichter
und richten Dir unter Wasser auch keinen Schaden an.

LG Markus


----------



## TIS (7. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Am Rand ist bei Dir eine Ufermatte verlegt - oder?
> Hast Du schon kontrolliert ob eine saubere Kapilarsperre gemacht wurde.



Hallo Markus,

unter den Ufermatten befindet sich noch eine dicke Teichfolie, die am Rand noch ca. 20-30 cm weiter geht als die sichtbaren Ufermatten.
Was hat dich darauf gebracht, etwas das der Wasserspiegel etwas niedriger scheint?

Schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

das war einfach nur eine Frage bzw. ein Tip von mir.
Vom Wasserspiegel her ist das so schon in Ordnung.
Ich wollte Dich einfach darauf hinweisen, dass Du die Kapilarsperre kontrollierst.
Wenn die Folie dann ausserhalb des Teiches aufgeschlagen ist und somit höher wie
das aktuelle Teichniveau - dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.
Dann hast Du ja auch einen Ufergraben in dem Dir das Wasser steht.
Läuft dagegen die Folie nur flach nach unten - dann hast Du einen Kapilareffekt und die
Ufermatte saugt Dir ständig Wasser aus dem Teich.

Sind die __ Enten bei Dir eigentlich Dauergäste? 
Also ich wäre nicht glücklich damit.

LG Markus


----------



## TIS (7. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo Markus,

ja das sieht ganz gut aus mit der Folie. Sie steht am äußersten Rand nach oben höher als die Matten und ist anschließend in einer Mulde mit Kies bedeckt, bevor dann die Ufermatte anfängt.

Das Entenpärchen war jetzt 3-mal im letzten halben Jahr da, das ist wohl zu verschmerzen. Da passt unser Kater auch wachsam auf 


Schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Findling (7. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn das Entenpaar sich deinen Teich (bzw. die Umgebung) als Brutplatz aussucht hast du ein Problem - also besser vorher verscheuchen. 

Und was in diesem Zusammenhang deinen Kater getrifft: ich habe einmal gesehen, wie eine Ente eine Katze fast ertränkt hätte - muss man nicht haben!!!

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Hallo Thomas,



> ja das sieht ganz gut aus mit der Folie. Sie steht am äußersten Rand nach oben höher als die Matten und ist anschließend in einer Mulde mit Kies bedeckt, bevor dann die Ufermatte anfängt.



na dann ist ja alles in bester Ordnung

LG Markus


----------



## CityCobra (7. März 2012)

Mir hat nun ein Koi-Fan erzählt mit dem Nachwuchs der Goldorfen kann das nichts werden solange die UVC an ist.
Angeblich ist die Leuchte Gift für den Laich.
Kann das jemand bestätigen, oder ist das Unsinn?


----------



## jolantha (7. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Dieser Koi Fan kommt wohl aus Phantasien ! Meine Koi laichen auch mit UV-Lampe ab, und mein Nachwuchs sieht auch nicht aus, als ob er einen bestimmte Bestrahlung dadurch abbekommen hätte.


----------



## Joerg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

Gift kommst da nicht raus, abgesehen von den größeren, die auch Ozon produzieren.
Was aber stimmt ist, dass die Schwebealgen Nahrung für viele Kleinstlebewesen sind. Von diesen ernährt sich die Brut.
Man könnte also sagen, dass ein gut gefilterter Teich auch schon eine Geburtenkontrolle darstellt.


----------



## TIS (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zum Haus gabs nen Teich*

So, habe heute meine Bilder zum Zwischenstand hochgeladen.
Das Wasser ist und bleibt klar und die Fische schwimmen wie selbige im Wasser. 

Es war ne Menge Arbeit, aber ich bin froh, dass wir den Teich gelassen haben und nicht ein Stück Wiese daraus gemacht haben.
Bei den Unterwasserpflanzen werde ich noch weiter zulegen, um den Restalgen weiter Einhalt zu gebieten.


----------

